
A Cow with No Name: Google Blurs Bovine Face for Privacy - markhkim
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/09/16/494210526/a-cow-with-no-name-google-blurs-bovine-face-for-privacy
======
draw_down
Can't believe they wrote a whole story on this.

------
Taylor_OD
A cow has no name.

